# New Halloween hobby ~ Spookytown or Dept 56 Halloween Village



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

My new hobby for Halloween (start 2013) ~ Lemax Spooky Town (and Dept 56) ~ as Houses cost around 45-65.00 , Ill collect one a year (or fit a few more in depending on money) ~ and add scenery and characters that coincide with the current spread. Im starting with Spookytowns ~ Last House on the Left. (a haunted looking mansion with flying ghosts and errie lights and sounds) ~ I'm staying away from the 'Carnival' or 'Pirate' themed displays and sticking with a "Halloween Haunted Town " Theme ~ I see collecting the mansion, town type, and house type structures, pumpkins, skeletons and trick or treaters type displays such as the 'pumpkin patch and booth' , fun but still eerie 'graveyard dancers', lots of skelys etc ; Spookytown sizes are: Houses generally about 7-10 inchs tall, figures 2.5-3.5 tall. Trees around 8 in tall. (heh heh ...my friend said she is going to hide her Christmas characters in my town, Ill have to slip in a Skely or pumpkin in hers)  Ive viewed Rikki and Billy Bones scarescapes and am inspired to make a spookytown scarescape of my own .... pics to be first posted Halloween 2014. Yay! 

PS ~ if anyone's selling and half price , Id be interested. 
http://www.lemaxcollection.com/villages/spooky-town


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

One a year LOL, that's what we told our selves when we started. Villageing is an addiction, you have been warned. Having said that welcome to the wonderful world of miniature haunting, enjoy.


----------

